# B&S P2200 inverter generator



## Davex (Jan 2, 2021)

I have a Briggs and Stratton P2200 inverter generator.Will not start.No spark.The coil is mounted on the plastic case and not the flywheel.How does that work and how can i check it with a multi


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

first things first
do you have a spark tester?

check the oil level
it should be at the top of bottom threads on the fill if it is a side fill style dip stick.

from there the oil level switch maybe bad or the start stop switch could be stuck.
the oil level switch will be on the side of the crank case most of the time it is a yellow wire.
unplug that wire and see if you have spark.
if not then find the switch on the back side of the on off selector and check it with an ohm meter for function.

*click here for the manual look up at b&s*


----------



## Davex (Jan 2, 2021)

The low oil level sensor and the kill switch have been disconnected for troubleshooting.I have a spark tester.No spark.Oil is topped up.On off / kill switch checks good.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

wow!
did you get the manual down loaded?
there should be a wiring diagram in there.

basic there is a pickup winding for the spark trig.
that goes in to a spark module
and is also tied in to the inverter unit.
use an ohm meter to check the primary and secondary of the ing coil with it disconnected from the gen harness.
(note: still mounted in place)
there are also checks for the windings of the stator with an ohm meter.


----------



## Davex (Jan 2, 2021)

I could not find a manual.I do have a wiring diagram.I have no idea how to check this coil with a meter.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Davex said:


> I could not find a manual.


Use the link in post #2 with your actual model number - looks like XXXXXX-XX


----------



## Davex (Jan 2, 2021)

Model number is 030651-00


----------



## Davex (Jan 2, 2021)

There is no info on Briggs and Stratton that I can see on how to meter the coil or the ignition power supply part of the stator.Anybody have any thing on that? Stator part number 707590 and coil part number 317436GS.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Found 3 results matching 030651-00

*Illustrated Parts List - 030651-00
Language*: English









https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/results/_jcr_content/par/productmanuallisting.downloadmanual.030651-00_IPLURL_LO.pdf.html



*Operator's/WDS Manual - 030651-00
Language*: English, Spanish, French









https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/results/_jcr_content/par/productmanuallisting.downloadmanual.80013999_B_LO.pdf.html



*Quick Setup Guide - 030651-00
Language*: English, Spanish









https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/results/_jcr_content/par/productmanuallisting.downloadmanual.80014000_A_LO.pdf.html


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Have you tried a different spark plug or better yet the spark tester previously suggested?
Take a look at the wiring diagram in the manual; it is different...


----------



## Davex (Jan 2, 2021)

tabora said:


> Have you tried a different spark plug or better yet the spark tester previously suggested?
> Take a look at the wiring diagram in the manual; it is different...
> 
> Here's the Briggs & Stratton Ignition Troubleshooting:
> ...


I am well beyond that at this point.I need info on how to test the coil and stator output for ignition.I need to know where to place the multimeter probes and what resistance values are correct.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Davex said:


> I am well beyond that at this point.I need info on how to test the coil and stator output for ignition.I need to know where to place the multimeter probes and what resistance values are correct.


No skipped steps. If you don't want help, just say so.
Step 1: Check for output voltage from spark module with a spark tester or known good plug.
Step 2: If spark tester shows no voltage, check for voltage on the Blue/Gray input wires when cranking. Gray is ground.
...


----------



## Davex (Jan 2, 2021)

tabora said:


> No skipped steps. If you don't want help, just say so.
> Step 1: Check for output voltage from spark module with a spark tester or known good plug.
> Step 2: If spark tester shows no voltage, check for voltage on the Blue/Gray input wires when cranking. Gray is ground.
> ...


What voltage would I expect to see on the Blue/Grey wires when pulling the starter cord?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Davex said:


> What voltage would I expect to see on the Blue/Grey wires when pulling the starter cord?


It's an any/none test. What did you get? If any (up to 27V as shown in the manual), then the ignition coil is likely at fault. If none, then test the continuity of the fuel switch cutoff and the reset switch.


----------



## Davex (Jan 2, 2021)

I got 3-4 volts at blue and grey wire by pulling that cord as hard as i can.Ground confirmed at grey wire.Then I went directly to the blue wire out of the stator and got the same results.What does that reset switch do?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Davex said:


> I got 3-4 volts at blue and grey wire by pulling that cord as hard as i can.Ground confirmed at grey wire.Then I went directly to the blue wire out of the stator and got the same results.What does that reset switch do?


That doen't sound like enough voltage. Did you have the meter on AC Volts? If you're getting the same voltage on the line going to the coil as you're getting directly off the stator, it would appear that everything after the stator is OK.

The reset switch trips if there's an overload on the inverter and it shuts down the engine on some models and only the inverter on other models.


----------



## Davex (Jan 2, 2021)

The meter was on AC volts.Voltage was the same for the coil connector as was the blue wire from the stator.


----------



## Davex (Jan 2, 2021)

VanGig544 said:


> good generator, one of my favorite features of this Briggs & Stratton generator is the aesthetically pleasing control center. The contrast between the silver, black, and red really gives the generator character and make the white label easy to read


As good as it looks It won’t run.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so do you have a ing coil tester yet in the shop?


----------



## Davex (Jan 2, 2021)

No i do not have that.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do you do a lot of small engine stuff??


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you can make one, or buy one.
I made a HD industrial style unit here that will also do car and truck coils.
it is just a 20 amp pulse generator at 12 volt dc.


----------



## Davex (Jan 2, 2021)

iowagold said:


> do you do a lot of small engine stuff??


I tinker.I am an Aircraft mechanic by trade.


----------



## debriscreator (10 mo ago)

Davex said:


> I have a Briggs and Stratton P2200 inverter generator.Will not start.No spark.The coil is mounted on the plastic case and not the flywheel.How does that work and how can i check it with a multi
> View attachment 8611
> View attachment 8612


You ever fix this? if not i'd buy your valvetrain... need valves/rockerarms/valve oil seal/ retainers and springs/


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

What you building? Inquiring minds want to know…😉


----------



## debriscreator (10 mo ago)

Dutchy491 said:


> What you building? Inquiring minds want to know…😉


just trying to fix my generator.. same engine as his .. trying to find replacement parts is tough since briggs doesn't provide part numbers for most of the parts in this motor.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Good luck with your search. How many hours on yours and what have you been running for oil?


----------

